# Help, Update Your Kindle is gray went trying to update



## HomeDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

My main problem is that Update Your Kindle is grayed out.

I decided to try the screen saver hack. I followed directions and put the install file in my root folder. When I go to the step to Update You Kindle that option is grayed out in my settings menu. As I'm doing all of this I figure out that I don't have version 2.3, I have 2.2.1 (375890239), so I decide I had better update to 2.3. As far as I can tell the hack was never installed so I just delete the file from my root folder.

I go to Amazon and get the file to do the update. I follow Amazons directions and put the file into the root folder. After disconnecting USB plug the Update Your Kindle is still grayed out. Uggggh!!!

I did try a hard reset but that didn't solve my problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like you tried to install the wrong .bin file. Your current system 2.2.1 indicates that your Kindle is international. The .bin file you need is named *Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.bin*.

Download from this link.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/G7G_FirmwareUpdates_WebDownloads/Update_kindle2_gw_2.3.bin

Delete the .bin file you already put on the Kindle.

Make sure that when you try to install the hack, that you choose the international hack files.


----------



## HomeDiva (Dec 23, 2009)

Pidgeon you are my hero!  I had no idea I had the international version    Thank you so much 2.3 is currently downloading!  I have spent most of my day trying to figure this out, lol.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Stop! You're making me blush.


----------

